

Riak at Braintree - tsantero
http://basho.com/blog/technical/2012/08/14/riak-at-braintree/

======
ddorian43
If anyone from basho is here anyway to find the video/slides of a talk that
openx(<http://blog.openx.org/07/openx-hosts-riak-meet-up/>) did? thanks

~~~
tsantero
That video should be available within a few weeks, so stay tuned.

Also, Anthony Molinaro from OpenX will be speaking at RICON, the distributed
systems developer conference we're hosting i October. Tickets are still
available :)

<http://basho.com/community/ricon2012/>

~~~
ddorian43
Also do you have an equivalent page to this
(<http://www.10gen.com/presentations>) . Basically a page that lists every
presentation and videos that speak about riak.

~~~
tsantero
we're in the process of a complete overhaul of our website--not to sound like
a broken record, but...stay tuned :)

~~~
ddorian43
This seems to be it something like it <http://basho.com/company/production-
users/> Scroll down and many companies have slides.

------
firefox
Braintree sucks, perfect match!

~~~
monstrado
Care to elaborate on your obviously educated opinion of Riak?

~~~
fingerprinter
Seriously, in my experience Riak is absolutely nothing but AWESOME. If you
actually understand CAP and know what you want out of a system, Riak is a
great for what it does. Probably best in class.

~~~
firefox
Yes, they do have some strengths like predictable performance and easy
administration but they still have to improve on things like: \- weak data
model \- difficult query API \- poor single node performance \- small
community/weak adoption

~~~
stock_toaster

      > - poor single node performance
    

I am in the process of evaluating riak for an project, and have run across
this too. I am not sure if it is specific to the eleveldb backend (I just used
the default values so far), or just a bad config on my part. Even when I
relaxed consistency down to r=1,w=1 and used the protobuf interface, riak was
still performing rather slowly (compared to some other things I am testing) in
single node performance.

~~~
Ixiaus
SERIOUSLY! Riak is _NOT MEANT_ for single-node clusters!!! It gets faster THE
MORE NODES YOU ADD.

The minimum recommended number of nodes is 3; the "ideal" minimum number of
nodes is 5.

~~~
stock_toaster
yes, with n_val=3 (default) 3 nodes is the minimum. I was merely testing
(actually had 3 riak instances on a single box as a "cluster") but with r,w=1
and n_val=1 it was about the same (slow), which was disconcerting. cpu was
very high in one instance (others were nearly idle, and IO was low. I did not
try dw=0 though (if that would even work). Might be worth a try.

I am going to try bitcask too, to see if eleveldb was the culprit and could be
tuned.

~~~
Ixiaus
Your test isn't valid if it was all on one box - the disk I/O is going to be
really nasty with that. Your test would be better on three _different_
machines.

~~~
stock_toaster
The disk io was pretty low. It is serial get/update/delete (as I mentioned
earlier). I even tried moving the data dirs to ramdisk (was plenty of ram),
but it didn't help much at all. i/o was certainly not the problem.

It very well could be a configuration issue. I am still trying a few things to
see if I can get an improvement.

~~~
pharkmillups
If you haven't done so already, I would highly-recommend taking a look at
Basho Bench, our open source benchmarking tool for Riak.

<http://wiki.basho.com/Benchmarking.html>
<https://github.com/basho/basho_bench>

~~~
stock_toaster
thanks. Will do!

